# I smoked weed 6 months ago and I still feel stoned



## diablo1010 (May 8, 2008)

Hi, I decided to post a problem I have which is really scaring me on a marijauan forum because I need the help of other people who have smoked mariajuana.

First I will tell you a little of my weed history:

I first smoked marijuana when I was around 17-18 years old and it was regular weed. The first time was quite wierd because it was a first time and for the next 2 weeks I have felt really wierd (like I would experience just spacing out, not noticing time going by) but I guess these were just normal effects of the weed experience as they dissipated into my normal consciousness. So after a month, they dissipated and later on to the point where I felt normal when i wasn't stoned. I smoked maybe 20 times that year. 

Then I didn't have any marijuana for a year.

But 6 months ago I smoked some White Widow and this is where my problem starts. The first time I smoked it, I took a little bit, but it was powerful. The next day I smoked about 3 times that amount and that's when the problem started. Ever since (6 months now) I still feel like I'm mildly stoned. 

It's as if I'm still in a milder version of the actual high, constantly, as if it's now my permanent consciousness (I feel like I'm constantly tipsy, not quite drunk but not perfectly clear) and it's really scaring me because it gets in the way of my work. I really hope someone can help me, I don't know what to do, time doesn't seem to help because the effects haven't dissipated in 6 months so I don't see how it could help in another 6 months. I asked a doctor about it but she wasn't very helpful because she thinks it's something to do with my blood, but I know it's something to do with my brain (marijuana is a psychoactive drug when I smoked it it must have done something). 

I need help please because this is very uncomfortable to me. Thanks.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 8, 2008)

I am going to "exit stage right." :bolt:


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

I doubt it's got anything to do with smoking weed. If I were you I'd listen to your doctor and get your blood checked out.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 8, 2008)

:holysheep:  Get ur blood checked out!! See a Doctor..

It not the MJ fault !!

What kind of pill do u take ? Sometimes that can cause a defect in ur Body LOL..
If I take Norco after 5 pm, I always feel like I had done speed when it comes to going to bed and I stay up late till I can go to sleep and that sux. because I am a early rise person..


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2008)

Smoke more White Widow, alot more,  that way you will know the differance.

Once your smoking it everyday for a few years you wont even know your stoned when your stoned.


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

if you find yourself constantly analyzing your state of mind this might be the problem...if not,  get the bloodwork done by ur doc,dude.  you could have some growth pushin on part of ur brain or who knows what.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 8, 2008)

You should get some blood work done.  Although your history with MJ seems to indicate something unusual developing around the same time, it seems far more likely that something else is going on.  What you describe sounds a bit like diabetes for instance.  Get checked out.  
    One thing the medical profession is apt to say is, 'there is no such thing as pure marijuana, all marijuana is laced with something'.  However that doesn't make a bit of sense from a commercial point of view, unless the lacing is being done with oregano.  There is a consistent rumor, dating to the 70's I think, of MJ being laced with angel dust which I'm surprised your doctor didn't mention to you.  I've even had people warn me about "paraquat" as recently as '99.  There may have been some truth to these stories at one time, but they are now parroted endlessly to scare people.
   But it does seem possible that there could be toxicity in MJ through bad growing - namely, using fertilizers too close to harvest.  One of the main reasons we grow. 
   Whatever the case, getting blood lab work done is the first step.  It should be fairly simple to rule out THC, after 6 months it should have long passed from your system.


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

ha, my mom told me some story about when my dad smoked weed a long time ago(woulda been 70's) all it did was make him throw up. im not sure exactly when they were using it but it made me think of paraquat immediately, that and he shoulda got it from me and he woulda been fine!


----------



## godtea (May 9, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> ha, my mom told me some story about when my dad smoked weed a long time ago(woulda been 70's) all it did was make him throw up. im not sure exactly when they were using it but it made me think of paraquat immediately, that and he shoulda got it from me and he woulda been fine!


 My guess would be your Dad was drunk when he tried the smoke.


as far as this thread - Don't smoke pot if you can't handle it -Listen to your Doc. the drug just dosen't stay in your system as long as your problem is lasting .Either you have a metabolism problem or you can't handle the mental side of drug consumption


----------



## DomsChron (May 9, 2008)

Hey man deffinately get your blood checked out because that worries me. Marijuana typically stays in your blood 6 to 8 hours after smoking, in your fat and piss about a month max. After that there's no thc in your body at all so I will put my life on the line that its not the weed. I smoke every day and when I don't smoke, even if I smoked the day before, I feel sober as a drug councelor! So if you don't mind but doing us all a favor and get that checked out? We all are curious as what it actually was!


----------



## lyfr (May 9, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Hey man deffinately get your blood checked out because that worries me. Marijuana typically stays in your blood 6 to 8 hours after smoking, in your fat and piss about a month max. After that there's no thc in your body at all so I will put my life on the line that its not the weed. I smoke every day and when I don't smoke, even if I smoked the day before, I feel sober as a drug councelor! So if you don't mind but doing us all a favor and get that checked out? We all are curious as what it actually was!


  my buddies wife is a drug counselor...there not all that sober.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

i want some a that white widow you had if you still feel stoned =) 
i smoke everyday and have since 91 and after so long of smoking,you just get used to the dazing,tired,blew out feeling,its a normal thing for someone that smokes everyday (expecially someone thats been tokin for a long time)
just my $.02,hope you can get this feeling sorted out.sounds like no more weed for you though bud..unless you get to like that feeling =)


----------



## Dubbaman (May 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like there is a greater underlaying problem too, id have it looked into. The smoke no mater how great will only last for a duration. Things lasting longer, to this point, may be serious problems. What is it that they say about Viagra if your "experience" lasts longer than 4 hours consult a physician


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 10, 2008)

I wasnt going to say anything....but it seems you have underlying issues. you may think it was weed that you smoked 30 + days ago but maybe its something else.


Ive NEVER heard someone blame a plant for their inhabilities.... unless they were agents.


----------



## virtualx (May 11, 2008)

this is a strong psychological autosuggestion, it is necessary to learn to check itself..


----------



## EpicEndo (May 22, 2008)

I agree with Growdude- you need too smoke as much white widow as physically possible, then maybe try some other flavors.. either way you'll forget what your problem was to begin with and/ or not worry about it so much.. unless it IS a blood problem.. then the doctor might give you more white widow.. who knows! the possibilities are endless...


----------



## thc is good for me (May 22, 2008)

Stop bothering us with your crazy made up problems

WE ALL WISH WE WOULD STAY BAKED FOR 6 MONTHES BUT IT DONT WORK LIKE THAT


----------



## thc is good for me (May 22, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Smoke more White Widow, alot more, that way you will know the differance.
> 
> Once your smoking it everyday for a few years you wont even know your stoned when your stoned.


 


lol that happends to me. Half the time im semi baked and cant tell. i can only tell when im helza baked


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like there is a greater underlaying problem too, id have it looked into. The smoke no mater how great will only last for a duration. Things lasting longer, to this point, may be serious problems. What is it that they say about Viagra if your "experience" lasts longer than 4 hours consult a physician



Or sign a contract and make some $$$$$. Ron Jeremy get the heck out of the way!!    :hubba:


----------



## Triskaideka (Nov 8, 2008)

lucky


----------



## kalikisu (Nov 8, 2008)

you may need to see a psyc or get the blood work done. It sounds like you may have a chemical imbalance. That sounds like a serious problem and should be taken as such. But it aint bud buddy so listen to the doc and get checked out.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 8, 2008)

I've felt stoned for a few days before.

Here's one crazy idea:  Most people who smoke say that thier first good experience with MJ "actually changed thier life in some way".

Is it possible that you were "enlightened" by the use of marijuana, and ever since have just felt different since?


Wee never makes me dizzy at all. So if you're feeling that, it doesn't sound like its because of the weed.

I agree with Greenman74. I have heard "medical professionals" many times saying weed is laced with ****, these are just old skool scare tactics from authroities to kids in the seventies. 

Would any of you buy from someone would lace your sack? I didn't think so. So don't worry about laced weed, and that's one reason we grow our own, safe medicine.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

for one thing.. do not let beer or any drinks that impaired you  mix with any weeds...  IMO    there is oxygen in the brain..  and 80 percents of water in the skull..   so   image that....  you drank some of beers.. oxygen is delivered from beer to mouth, to blood.. going up to brain..  then you feel woozy...  get me?.. now add up to the puff of the joint..  wooo bam...   you fell down just like a feather  (BAM)  ouch that hurts!!      do me a favor..  drink lot of water every day..  maybe that oxygen in your brain will straight out hmm? 

what is your weight?

IMO  I did smoked some good stuff  and I was still high for almost a week......there is not much strains that will do that..

but some of good stuff will keep me high until the next morning and still High..    right now  there's lot of mojo that will get you high.. for hours.. but that it..    maybe ya better off grow your own.. knowing your strain and safer to smoke than have someone giving you crap that can kill or hurt you if they did patch something in with the mojo.. if u know what I mean?    just a saying.. it happen to me few time.. I thought I'm better off grow my own and say its home grown..  all safe..


----------



## Alistair (Nov 8, 2008)

If I were you I wouldn't smoke anymore until I found out what was causing the problem.  I say this  because it could be what you say is true due to the fact there is some underlying  pre-existing psychological condition that drugs bring out, or you're imagining it.  On the other hand, maybe the doctor's right and you should get a blood test.  I tend to think that it's your imagination;  I don't think that it's an underlying psychological condition.  I believe it's possible for some people with underlying, latent mental issues (I'm not saying this is you, so don't freak.) to develop mental illness from smoking too much weed, but it seems highly unlikely that this would be the case with you, because you don't seem like someone who has smoked it enough.  There are people who don't develop mental illness from smoking too much pot, but might experience permanent brain damage instead. I believe this can occur with some people who smoke way too much too early in life.  But then again, you didn't smoke way too much too early in life.

The more I think about it, the more I think it's your imagination.  Something like that can happen to some people when using strong psychedelic drugs, even after only one time, but that's not the case with marijuana.

If it bothers you, then why not give up smoking and forget about?


----------



## Dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

See a shrink


----------



## budbob (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow guys this thread is old . Anyway, I think I may know what you are talking about, though I don't think what you are describing is particular to you. This sounds a lot like burnout. I too suffer from perpetual tiredness and lack of focus. And I often sober up for months at a time. It's not enough to affect me much though. Aside from feeling a little stoned and forgetful , I function quite well. I noticed this after about a year of heavy smoking, more so after one summer of smoking around three quarter sack blunts a day, mostly to myself. I think to some extent weed will affect everyone. Personally I've always done well through school and in life and am glad I have mary jane to help guide me. As many people have already said, this is probably something to do with your blood. I am slightly anemic myself, and need more blood work to determine an underlying cause. I advise you to do the same since your condition is similar to mine. Yes, I'm sure the weed has affected me as well as I have always felt a little permafried since my first "real" high. But if this is affecting your life, please seek some help. I do not think you have smoked nearly enough to experience what many of us have (whether we realize it or not). Take care of yourself, and never blame MJ. Remember that you chose to use. 

By the way, tolerance breaks are great for the mental, like fasting food. When you return you experience it all in a new way, so enlightening. No matter how "burned out" I think I am, when I take a break and come back, its like its brand new again. You should be able to tell if your stoned, or what's the point?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

I remember replying to this thread a while back...*


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah this is an old thread. Look he only posted 1 time. I don't think our info is gonna help him since I don't think he is part of our community anymore. But reading his smoke history, if I can even consider that a history, is very minor.


----------

